# Rennrad-Touren ab Köln (Lindenthal)



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige Besitzer eines Rennrades hier und vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, der auch gelegentlich von Lindenthal aus in den Kölner (Süd-)Westen zu einer abendlichen Runde startet.

Anbei mal ein Angebot für den frühen Freitag abend.

Hier geht's 
in das schöne Neffeltal


----------



## Pepin (3. Juli 2008)

Schau mal hier

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (3. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/


 
Kennt er


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Kennt er



Radlerfruen.de soll auch so ein Geheimtipp sein.


----------



## Pepin (3. Juli 2008)

grins

wir starten aber meistens rechtsrheinisch flughafen nähe oder ab troisdorf spich

ich fahre öffters abends ne runde


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Das ist fein!

Es heißt aber: Köln (Lindenthal). Als Alternativen kämen da höchstens Sülz, Klettenberg und Ehrenfeld in Betracht.


----------



## wogru (3. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Das ist fein!
> 
> Es heißt aber: Köln (Lindenthal). Als Alternativen kämen da höchstens Sülz, Klettenberg und Ehrenfeld in Betracht.



Das ist ja voll in der City, da braucht man doch ein Citybike und keine RR


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab' mich mal angemeldet.

Was heißt Tempo mittel so bei dir?

Ist ja alles flach da drüben.

AVG 32-35 Km/h?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2008)

aha, die tour de france steht also wiedermal an !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich mal angemeldet.




Wo?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Das ist ja voll in der City, da braucht man doch ein Citybike und keine RR


Genau das gibt die nötige Rennhärte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

Du hast mich gelöscht


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Weil du Schuft eh nicht kommst.


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

Watt?

Kürzlich erst war ich mit'm Renner in Glessen!

In Kürze gehts nach Quadrat Ichendorf!

Ehrenfeld und Klettenberg sind schon mein Revier!


Ich gewöhne mich gerade an den Kölner Westen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Mußte denn nicht irgendwann heim? 

Ausserdem schrieb ich vom Südwesten, das macht einen gewissen Unterschied.


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

Südwesten - Westen ist doch'n Klacks dazwischen.

Ich hatte auch schon 2 Tage Ville-Tour-Urlaub mit Herrn Vertexto 

Da durfte ich im Zimmer der Tochter übernächtigen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2008)

Ob die anderen Jungs auch noch rüber kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ...


Was wird denn das hier im Kölner Forum: KTWR für Arme?


----------



## Ommer (3. Juli 2008)

habe kein Rennrad...

...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Juli 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Was wird denn das hier im Kölner Forum: KTWR für Arme?



Ich finde diesen unfreiwilligen Spam wesentlich schlimmer als mein schnuckeliges KTWR. Bin auch schon wieder zurück.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Juli 2008)

Tach Hammelhetzer,

ich glaube, wir hatten auf dem MTB schon das eine oder andere Mal das Vergnügen, zusammen zu fahren
Da ich meinen Wohnsitz nun von Meckenheim nach Köln (Zentrum (Severinsviertel)) verlegt habe, könnten wir gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.

Ich denke auch, Du kennst hier in Kölner Nähe die eine oder andere interessante Strecke fürs MTB. Auch hier wäre ich für eine Guide-Funktion Deinerseits sehr dankbar, da mir doch noch etwas die nötige Ortskenntnis fehlt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juli 2008)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ein paar lockere Kilometer?


----------



## spökes (28. Dezember 2008)

Meld Dich dochmal an...
Ich bin Sülzer, fahre beides aber nicht regelmäßig, meißt nen 28er Schnitt...
Am besten schreibst Du mir per ICQ... 123547049
Ich kenne einige aus Sülz !
Flughafen ist ja auch fein aber immer sone blöde Anreise...wir fahren meist Richtung Erftstadt, habe da paar gute Strecken, bei Heimerzheim etc...


----------

